
Alum Charged With Hacking Into Texas A&M - terpua
http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/technology/AP-College-Hacking.html?ex=1346817600&en=2b7a3ceda0264fcf&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss
======
jsjenkins168
I actually know a few people who go to A&M who discovered similar
vulnerabilities. A friend gained access to the Windows LAN Manager passwords
and cracked them, getting access to login and passwords of the entire freshman
Engineering class. On a separate occasion, he noticed a windows folder share
on a server which contained the logs for the Engineering departments student
portal. The logs contained every login attempt with the login and password
stored in plain text! Not kidding.

So he told the department system admins and they basically shrugged him off..
Maybe now they've learned their lesson?

